# mullets and trebles at tippy



## NICKY GUNZZ (Jul 30, 2006)

went to tippy today and man was it beautiful out there. until you got to the river. started out by the dam and a group of not so respectful fisherman cut right in front of me. not to make things ugly i decided to go to suicide bend. what a mistake. the toothless mullet haired hicks teaching their young kids how to snag and i mean at least 6 differant familys. i called rap on them no one showed up. one guy had 14 salmon on his stringer but first thing that came to mind is how is he going to eat the fish with one tooth? i got discussed and left . i was thinking that they should make fishing licenses 200 dollars so homeless people cant legally fish. sorry for sounding like a poor sport but i love the sport and was totally turned off today. by the way tons of fish


----------



## troutaholic (Jun 1, 2002)

I went up there in my boat. the problem is that the hillbillies are so thick that real sportsmen wont deal with it. We need to take that awesome fishery back from the snaggers. If good sportsmen just stood our ground with some help from law enforcement, it would not take long to get the hicks back hiding in woods looking over their shoulders for the DNR. Right now there is a full out ripping party going on. Also those are the same people that poach deer at night. Sky bust geese, or shoot em on the ground. Shoot road signs while drinking and driving. And tresspass on your family farm.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

The snaggers are a lothesome lot, I usually save a couple of vacation days for this time of year so I can avoid the dip-wads. I try to go during the week to cut the low-brow element to a minimum. With the current crisis in Lansing, I am afraid they will be out in full force until the run is completely over though.When I get a king on line (noodle rod, light line, really light drag) when the snaggers are out,I play the fish in front of them as long as I possibly can...not wanting to horse it in or lose it ...then do a nice catch and release in front of them. Usually only get to do it once in front of them before they cast over my line the next time a fish is on, but it's worth it!

Here's a short list of complete B.S. that spews from the mouths of the river cretins.
"Wow, look at this fish I CAUGHT"..."Right in the mouth">>>(usually said loud enough for everybody from Tippy to 131 to hear)..."Wow, Turks ticklers are the hot bait tonight"....


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

I got out of river Salmon fishing for probably 10 years because I couldn't deal with it. Got back in last year and still only dabble in it. I agree it could be a heck of a fishery with 1) a renewed sporting ethic 2)tackle restrictions and 3) increased enforcement. They talk about raising an all species license $28 a year and the crap hits the fan. All sportsmen should be willing to pony up-increase the price of the "cold water" or what ever the trout stamp is called today to pay for it. It's a premium fishery so pay or don't play. Thanks for the report. I'll be hot out there in a couple of weeks for you know what...


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Fish Eye...

Do you honestly think they are paying for licenses?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

dont feel too bad, was on the boat on the river today and it was the same in boats all the way from sawdust hole to well below highbridge. . bad enough we pulled the boat and left at 6 tonight. . (put in at 230). . 1/2 but sick of dealing with it. . there were 2 CO trucks in highbridge parking lot, one with a boat trailer and we never seen em, so im guessing they went downriver. . we went down to fish too, but they should have went up, thats all i gotta say. . .


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Same every year. Try not to be surprised. I take home a ton of meat from there every year and have a blast, get along with everyone. Friendly people and good times!!!!!!! And to raise the fee so homeless can't fish is really saying something about you. seeya


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Here is an idea - deputize the Michigan National Guard as DNR deputies. Then they can spend their one weekend or longer time working their stalking techniques and arrest the snaggers! Plus with those big guns - who would try to knife them?

Steelie


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

ICEGUY said:


> Same every year. Try not to be surprised. I take home a ton of meat from there every year and have a blast, get along with everyone. Friendly people and good times!!!!!!! And to raise the fee so homeless can't fish is really saying something about you. seeya


your there every year. . how much time per year do you spend there?? cause it must not be a whole lot if you have gotten along with everyone. .


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

ICEGUY said:


> Same every year. Try not to be surprised. I take home a ton of meat from there every year and have a blast, get along with everyone. Friendly people and good times!!!!!!! And to raise the fee so homeless can't fish is really saying something about you. seeya


 
So...you just turn a blind eye when you witness this???

Live and let live....that is really saying something about you. seeya


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

I have called the RAP line multilpe times in previous years, not once but twice last weekend. You will never get rid of the snaggers. Do what you can do, but it won't stop me from legally getting my fish there, and I will always be back. seeya


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> your there every year. . how much time per year do you spend there?? cause it must not be a whole lot if you have gotten along with everyone. .


I spend alot of time there, maybee I am just lucky. I think a lot of these reports of people being mean and unfriendly are overrated. seeya


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

ICEGUY said:


> I spend alot of time there, maybee I am just lucky. I think a lot of these reports of people being mean and unfriendly are overrated. seeya


i only live 10 mins from there and am there a LOT, and every year its the same, there are drunks and just rude people there that dont care about anyone but themselves. . always fights and trashing the river, and a lot of guys wont move to let you fight a fish. . some will cast over your lines even pretending they dont know whats going on and try to hook the same fish . . NOT SAYING THIS IS ALL PEOPLE THERE!!. . but there are a LOT of people like this. . EVERY year. . all fall. . granted i have met soem AWESOME people there too, that some i still fish to this day with that i met years ago, but for me or anyone i know that fishes this place to say that they have gotten along with everyone. . i wouldnt be able to come up with one person to say that. . . i have had people curse me out, try to start fights with me about moving so i can fight my fish whish is running down river, to netting fish to ways of fishing, to parking spots and how to clean a fish!! generally i do what i can to avoid that situation, and when it comes i ignore them or leave and fish somewhere else. . 

thats why no i wont even go there to fish. . once in a while to sit in a lawnchair and watch, but now its boat time a long ways downriver. . .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> i only live 10 mins from there and am there a LOT, and every year its the same, there are drunks and just rude people there that dont care about anyone but themselves. . always fights and trashing the river, and a lot of guys wont move to let you fight a fish. . some will cast over your lines even pretending they dont know whats going on and try to hook the same fish . . NOT SAYING THIS IS ALL PEOPLE THERE!!. . but there are a LOT of people like this. . EVERY year. . all fall. . granted i have met soem AWESOME people there too, that some i still fish to this day with that i met years ago, but for me or anyone i know that fishes this place to say that they have gotten along with everyone. . i wouldnt be able to come up with one person to say that. . . i have had people curse me out, try to start fights with me about moving so i can fight my fish whish is running down river, to netting fish to ways of fishing, to parking spots and how to clean a fish!! generally i do what i can to avoid that situation, and when it comes i ignore them or leave and fish somewhere else. .
> 
> thats why no i wont even go there to fish. . once in a while to sit in a lawnchair and watch, but now its boat time a long ways downriver. . .


i hope im not coming off as being rude just so ya know because im definantly not. . its just amazing to me to hear that you have never had a problem when everyone i have ever met that fishes there or fished there(some went once and wont go back). . . cannot say the same thing! but im glad you havent! one year we were in a boat above the coffer and had 2 guys cast over my line when i had a fish on and then when i got the fish in and let their lines back out to them, they tied on about 4 oz of lead and were slinging it at us in the boat. . i cut one line. . four 1oz pyramid sinkers and no hook. . . hmm. . think they were aiming?


----------



## Fish Magnet (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

just a side note: Last weekend had two new buds go with us for the first time, and they needed waders, I won't even go in a tackle bait store that sells those ticklers, I buy all my gear before I go, and waited outside the store while my two buds bought waders. peace out.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

ICEGUY said:


> just a side note: Last weekend had two new buds go with us for the first time, and they needed waders, I won't even go in a tackle bait store that sells those ticklers, I buy all my gear before I go, and waited outside the store while my two buds bought waders. peace out.


thats fine! and im happy that you have gone and gotten along with everyone! i wish everyone that experience


----------



## salmonboy86 (Sep 23, 2003)

Go during the week and going on the weekend are like night and day. I have went twice during the week in the last week and people are not bad at all. Except for a couple snaggers.. But you will always have a few. Guess I'm just fortunate I get my days off during the week.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

This thread is an excellent testimony to why I avoid the streams during salmon season. It'll be over in a month or so and I can get back to fishing the Big Manistee virtually alone or with a friend or two.

One thing I really enjoy is fishing below Tippy Dam in the winter with a fall of snow in the air and catching brown trout. Most are too small to keep (15+"), but they are plentiful, hungry, and a lot of fun.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> This thread is an excelent testimony to why I avoid the streams during salmon season. It'll be over in a month or so and I can get back to fishing the Big Manistee virtually alone or with a friend or two.
> 
> One thing I really enjoy is fishing below Tippy Dam in the winter with a fall of snow in the air and catching brown trout. Most are too small to keep (15+"), but they are plentiful, hungry, and a lot of fun.


yes true, it is a blast going down there in the winter and catching those browns! every once in a while a steelie too! i especially liek going when theres a slight snowstorm. . not so bad its blowing and freezing and you cant see, but just the huge snowflakes and can hardly see the other side of the river, maybe 1-2 people there, watching a trout come out of the water with the flakes hitting the water! its beautiful!


----------



## NICKY GUNZZ (Jul 30, 2006)

i dont know maybe i over reacted with my weekend out there and dont know what ICEMAN meant when you said maybe its telling a lot about me? who wants to drive 4 hours to this beautiful fishery to be in a place worse then detroit? it was unreal. i hear these people yellin loud in hillbilly accent "yank the line damnit. you aint gonna catch **** like that." really nice way for one to talk to your kids. you should be teaching him to do the right thing not the wrong. you can imagine what else they tought them. i felt like calling social services on them not rap. all jokes aside i spend a lot of money to river fish. i know not everyone can spend a lot but come on man a half section of a pole with a 20000 series reel and 85 lb test? lol dont know how u could get along with someone of that kind. one guy was about to beat the hell out of his wife guess why???? she spilled his freakin bud light he wassss raging i felt bad for his kids scared you can see it in their eyes. one hick told me well i dont think its right for someone making 100,000 a year should be fishing here. i asked him why he said they should go to the store and buy them they got the money. i told him that i made more and the fish i keep i give them away to people i dont even eat fish. he looked at me in pure discussed. (mind you the 2 he had on his stringer had their ribs showing). the wholeeeee river was like this. where were the DNR?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Threads like this embarrass me to no end. Fine examples of what to expect on Michigan waters.


----------



## Marbler (Jul 17, 2005)

I understand that the fish are going to die anyway and all of that stuff. But what bothered me the most on Saturday, was the guy next to me that snagged a beautiful brown trout right in the side, and put it on his stringer as if nothing happened. It is not isolated, it's 80% of the people on the river. Throwing torpedoes and ripping the water. I've been fishing up there for years and only 2 times have I ever seen the DNR. That was the guy who puts toilet paper in the pooper house up on the hill.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I understand that the fish are going to die anyway as well.

So are the fish that I catch in a lake.

So am I.

But I would really like them to live out their natural life and drop their eggs or for a male, fertilize some eggs....before some buttbrain with a spider rips them a new one. 

Screw it....next year I'm building a fish wheel. I'll be the envy of everyone. 

Actually, how cool would a fish wheel be at Omer for the sucker run!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> One thing I really enjoy is fishing below Tippy Dam in the winter with a fall of snow in the air and catching brown trout. Most are too small to keep (15+"), but they are plentiful, hungry, and a lot of fun.


Keep that up and you'll be bumping into me! I love fishing in the snow on a stream.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

So why do the snaggers, or even the legitimate sportsman even bother with these salmon? A majority are beaten up so bad, and most of them aren't even really bighting. So why? Is it because salmon is such a delicious fish? Is it because they are so big and fight so strong? Is it just for the sceneary? I gotta say, if you need to snag 6 fish just so you can eat salmon, you might want to save your money and go out to a restaurant that know how to cook them. I will say my first time out there, I was facinated by the fish jumping. But it is NOT worth it anymore. These same rivers are quite peaceful during trout season. That is when I will be there. You all can have October.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Somehow the title of this thread has a Julie Andrew's tune from the sound of music in my head...

Mullets and snaggers and stinky old salmon...

Drinking cheap beer while practicing snagging...

Hillbillies yank with the greatest of glee...

Oh look thar a salmon for me...

Hehe... 

Steelie


----------



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

Well the reason I do it is the thrill of catching 'em fair and square. I don't get many but at least their biting the crankbait. I started this kind of fishing this year so I'm learning. The only other method I tried was skein but I did not get so much as a bite that way. A bonus is the fish I caught where mostly silver sans my very 1st salmon caught 8/15 was getting some dark to it.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

you who, Mr. Jinx, lol...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-TAP5X0hqeE


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

my method is better

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IarZQFsDAiM&mode=related&search=

like i said, i'll be the envy of everyone.


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

I saw mullets and trebles and I thought this was a thread about Neal fishing....


----------



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

Fish Eye said:


> you who, Mr. Jinx, lol...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-TAP5X0hqeE


I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong! I know it works but not for me.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> This thread is an excellent testimony to why I avoid the streams during salmon season. It'll be over in a month or so and I can get back to fishing the Big Manistee virtually alone or with a friend or two.
> 
> One thing I really enjoy is fishing below Tippy Dam in the winter with a fall of snow in the air and catching brown trout. Most are too small to keep (15+"), but they are plentiful, hungry, and a lot of fun.



That is my fav time also it alot of fun


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

It's not 80% on the entire river doing this crap, it's 80% in certain areas. In areas I fish, it's legit fishing and except for one area close to home, the snaggers have not been seen in those parts. 

Here it is Oct. 1st and there's still fresh kings to be had. They are a fine game fish and I absolutely LOVE fishing for them. THe key word there is "fishing." I've had an extremely productive fishery for the last two months and not one of the many fish I've taken can ever be questioned as to whether they were taken ethically or sportingly. They've all been willing biters and they've been in locations where real fishing is the rule and all the other horse**** is almost non existent. There are a lot of guys who fish for the kings legally and ethically--and if you don't think we're having days where we rack up big #'s, then you're only missing out. No looking over the shoulder, no ethical dilemma's, none of that. Good, clean fishing where I present an offering and the fish decides whether or not it wants it. 

With that said, however, there is one little area where the snaggers keep popping up and it's unbelievable since it's where salmon are still full of p*ss and willing to strike. Of course, I'm on a mission to see to it that said snaggers get the pinch, so if anyone of them are reading this: If you're snagging at the Muskegon River mouth end of Muskegon Lake, I have been calling RAP and will continue to keep calling RAP until you're all in jail. When you see a guy looking at you with binoculars, that's me writing down the MC #'s on your boat so that it's that much easier for CO's to catch you. You Clydes are a disgrace to decent fishermen everywhere and maybe a good dose of fines will assist you in getting a clue.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

With a thread title like that, you don't even need a story. :lol:


----------



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> It's not 80% on the entire river doing this crap, it's 80% in certain areas. In areas I fish, it's legit fishing and except for one area close to home, the snaggers have not been seen in those parts.
> 
> Here it is Oct. 1st and there's still fresh kings to be had. They are a fine game fish and I absolutely LOVE fishing for them. THe key word there is "fishing." I've had an extremely productive fishery for the last two months and not one of the many fish I've taken can ever be questioned as to whether they were taken ethically or sportingly. They've all been willing biters and they've been in locations where real fishing is the rule and all the other horse**** is almost non existent. There are a lot of guys who fish for the kings legally and ethically--and if you don't think we're having days where we rack up big #'s, then you're only missing out. No looking over the shoulder, no ethical dilemma's, none of that. Good, clean fishing where I present an offering and the fish decides whether or not it wants it.
> 
> With that said, however, there is one little area where the snaggers keep popping up and it's unbelievable since it's where salmon are still full of p*ss and willing to strike. Of course, I'm on a mission to see to it that said snaggers get the pinch, so if anyone of them are reading this: If you're snagging at the Muskegon River mouth end of Muskegon Lake, I have been calling RAP and will continue to keep calling RAP until you're all in jail. When you see a guy looking at you with binoculars, that's me writing down the MC #'s on your boat so that it's that much easier for CO's to catch you. You Clydes are a disgrace to decent fishermen everywhere and maybe a good dose of fines will assist you in getting a clue.


Nice post bro. Hey I think I found a video of the sections of the river NOT to fish........:lol:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TV_jkdT82W8


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Big_P said:


> Nice post bro. Hey I think I found a video of the sections of the river NOT to fish........:lol:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=TV_jkdT82W8


Well, we get King Crankin' as a "how to" video and the snaggers get that. :evil:


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

i wouldn't even consider myself a salmon angler but that snagging video pisses me off...raise the fine up to 1,000 dollars with 100 bucks going to the CO that makes the bust and the number of poachers would drop.
Heavier fines and incentive to make the busts...


----------



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> Well, we get King Crankin' as a "how to" video and the snaggers get that. :evil:


Yes we did my friend, yes we did. The best part is *READ THE COMMENTS FOR THE VIDEO!!* Lots of people feel the way we do.:evilsmile


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ICEGUY said:


> Same every year. Try not to be surprised. I take home a ton of meat from there every year and have a blast, get along with everyone. Friendly people and good times!!!!!!! And to raise the fee so homeless can't fish is really saying something about you. seeya


Yeah good point......I wouldn't really go that far because a lot of people need the salmon, even some that I know. I went to Alaska a couple summers ago and locals got liscenses for dirt cheap and snagging was legal. I'm not saying I support snagging by any means, but I'm saying if it were actually legal in Michigan in the rivers for salmon only, I wouldn't care much at all if it was regulated for only certain times on certain rivers. The snagging in Alaska was only legal once the DNR there took the quota of salmon eggs. The snagging "OK" was then posted to allow people to harvest the fish so they wouldn't be wasted. There were many rivers there however where snagging was illegal because of natural reproduction. There is some natural reproduction in Michigan on certain rivers but the population is basically sustained by plantings.


----------

